# No white Christmas in the Netherlands



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

We had many days of snow.
But tonight we become rain, so no white Christmas for the Netherlands.:frusty:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Ans said:


> We had many days of snow.
> But tonight we become rain, so no white Christmas for the Netherlands.:frusty:


I think we will have a white Christmas here in Dutch West MI, but just barely! Tonight we are supposed to have rain/freezing rain and then rain all day tomorrow...bummer!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

No running through the snow then for your havs !


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

It is not freesing, but it is snowing!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My girls will be running through the rain in Ga.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Now all the snow is gone.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Our snow is mostly gone here in the NY/NJ area.
Big rainstorm, all day yesterday.
Let's all hope for a dry winter for now on !


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

We had a very white Christmas. The snow started falling Christmas Eve and we ended up with 9".

It is pretty but sure play havoc with everyone's Christmas plans.

My dinner for around 25 ended up being a party of 5 - good times anyway!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

We had a white Christmas here in Dallas!! Well it snowed on Christmas Eve most of the day and it actually stuck. A mere inch probably, but snow nevertheless. 
And what a traffic nightmare! took us almost 2 hours to get to my mother's house for dinner. 

Christmas morning, the snow had begun to melt.

Hope everyone had a good Christmas!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

We missed a white Christmas-got rain but no snow-that is till today-we got about 1 1/2-2 inches today-had to work and just hate driving in the white stuff.

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and Have a Very Happy-Safe New Years Eve.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

